
Show HN: Seeker, the easiest way to create your own paid job board - viiralvx
https://seeker.company
======
tb303
Sorry to be totally naive here. I love the design but i don't totally get it —
what would I use something like this for? Like hosting widget-related jobs for
my widget aficionado forums?

~~~
viiralvx
Exactly. Or if you have a widget aficionado blog. Or other community.

